

OrientDB, the most versatile database I’ve run across - reactor
http://pettergraff.blogspot.sg/2013/12/orientdb-thanks.html

======
girvo
I read through the OP, and it's convinced me to at least have a look at
OrientDB. It seems interesting, though I've never used a Graph database
before, let alone something like this.

I'll be honest: I've pretty much only ever used Relational databases. I've not
even properly tried using Document databases (the hype just didn't overcome my
laziness and inertia!). On big big projects, I just wrote the queries I
needed, with a schema I defined, and let my DBA deal with the nitty gritty of
it... I really should learn more about the various classes of data stores. I
know enough to understand a lot of the trade offs inherent to the major types
(hence why I've stuck with relational, it fits the way i think about
application data, and I haven't needed Web Scale(tm) for those projects, so
horizontal scaling wasn't ever an issue), so I'm really curious how this one
holds up under close scrutiny, and whether I can map how I think about data to
how Orient works (or whether it's way of tackling it is better enough than how
I think to just embrace it's style entirely).

Anyone here have experience with it? What use case, data model, etc. what
trade offs did you make, and why?

~~~
hncommenter13
I'm in the same boat. I've been looking at Neo4J, Titan, etc., as part of
research for a new application I'm building. Our data set is fairly tiny
(<<10M entities, almost certainly), but the information we're tracking is
highly graph-oriented.

I've been trying to decide between a graph db, which seems like a better fit
for the real world relationships but is entirely new to me, and postgresql
with exports to graph structures for analysis as needed.

In particular, I'd be interested in deployment experiences with Orient and
other graph dbs. I don't have a sys admin and I'm not one myself, so a PaaS
platform is highly attractive.

Neo4J has a Heroku "try" option, but there's no clear upgrade path. Titan is
flexible in terms of backing store (Cassandra, PersistIt, etc.), but seems to
require self-admin.

Anyone deployed and maintained OrientDB or any of these other tools?

~~~
Buttons840
In your research, have you found any good graph database not written in Java?

~~~
philjohn
Triple/Quad stores (specialisation of a Graph DB for storing RDF) are
available written in C (4Store, Virtuoso) as well as Lisp (AllegroGraph).

They support a standardised query language called SPARQL which is based on
matching graph patterns.

------
enobrev
I've been watching OrientDB from a distance for a couple years now. It remains
incredibly interesting, and I want so badly to give it a real shot.
Unfortunately, I don't [currently] have spare cycles to get into it.

I'm still waiting to hear about a large project with fairly significant
scaling needs go on to sing the praises of OrientDb. Unfortunately I don't
have the time or resources to become said project.

------
iampims
Can anyone point me to a documentation that explains the consistency choices?
Is it CP? Is it AP?

------
emehrkay
It has a nice/easy to use REST interface too (shameless plug: I authored the
Python REST a few years back and the community has kept it up to date
[https://github.com/emehrkay/Compass](https://github.com/emehrkay/Compass))

We are actually talking about moving away from a relational DB to a graph one
for some of our internal data needs. A coworker was looking at Neo4j (another
great one, but with licensing fees) and I told him bout Orient. Exciting
stuff, especially when you factor in Tinkerpop's (tinkerpop.com) abstraction
layer allowing you to switch out DBs.

------
RyanZAG
OrientDB has issues with documentation and tooling. Generally the drivers for
each language are difficult to use and confusing. There is very little in the
way of high performance ORMs which is the main reason you'd want to use
something like OrientDB - mapping your classes directly to the database.

------
puredanger
I looked at OrientDB in a past job where we wanted schema flexibility but we
ended up choosing Datomic instead.

~~~
lvca
Why did you end up choosing Datomic?

------
ape4
That site puts stuff on the right scroll bar (at least in Firefox). Highly
annoying.

~~~
buckbova
It looks terrible, but do you ever physically click on a vertical scrollbar?

I can't remember the last time I had to do this.

~~~
myhf
I can't remember the last time I had to use a handrail, but they're there for
a reason.

------
bjeanes
I really want aphyr to run this through jepsen now...

